# Baltimore



## rellydelly890 (Jun 26, 2009)

Me and a friend of mine were exploring around town and stumbled upon this HUGE building. We spent ten minutes lurking out front, looking for a way to get inside. We decided to go around the back and get in without issue. The building is absolutely huge and completely abandoned. 

It's right when you get off the woodberry lightrail station. It appears to be some type of abandoned warehouse or school. There's old moldy papers and desks and lockers all over the place. Anyway, it would be greatly appreciated if anybody would wanna help fix it up and make it generally live-in-able. yay.


----------



## Dakota (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm currently in Bmore. If your still around here I'd be game for fixing the place up


----------



## Apples (Dec 5, 2010)

I could help out I think. My buddy goes to school up in Bmore so I'm up there frequently.


----------

